
Show HN: ClikiAds – A New Kind of Classified Ads Service - tcarey83
https://clikiads.com/metro?source=hn
======
fiatjaf
I don't get it.

~~~
tcarey83
A site Where the community decides what the ads are about, not what ads you
can see.

"Don't flag it, #tag it!" is our motto.

If people find your ad funny, they can tag it as #funny and people looking for
funny ads can find it by searching for #funny. If the ad is a scam, people can
tag it #scam and people can filter out ads tagged as #scam.

Don't want to see ads that are scams, NSFW (Not Safe For Work) or adult? You
can filter out any ad that has the #scam, #nsfw or #adult tag.

On another site, your ad might get flagged just because somebody doesn't like
it (maybe a competitor?) and you have no recourse, nor do you even get to know
why. Your ad is just gone. Here we are very transparent, if your ad is
actually suspended, you will be able to see why and actually appeal the
removal.

~~~
fiatjaf
That sounds useful, the problem is getting something like it implemented at
all sites that have embedded ads. A problem without a solution called 'network
effect'.

